# Can't open certain PDF attachments in Outlook



## hk106 (Dec 27, 2011)

```
This file cannot be previewed because of an error with the following previewer: 
 
PDF Preview Handler. 
 
To open this file in its own program, double-click it.
```
I'm using Outlook for Office 2010, and I have Adobe Reader X and eCopy PDF Pro Office installed. Windows 7 is the operating system. For some reason, most PDF attachments are working fine, but a couple of others are not. Any ideas on what might be happening here? 

Thank you.


----------



## hk106 (Dec 27, 2011)

A little more information on this:

1) When I try double-clicking the PDF attachment, I get this pop-up: "Cannot create file." Right-click the folder you want to create the file in, and then click Properties on the shortcut menu to check your permissions for that folder."

2) When I right-click and "Save As" to save it to a directory, I get this pop-up: "Cannot save the attachment. Cannot create file. Right-click the folder... [same as above]".

3) This problem only started to happen a couple of weeks ago. I was able to download these files without a problem before then. I don't believe there are any new add-ins installed.


----------



## hk106 (Dec 27, 2011)

bump.


----------



## XIO (Nov 26, 2011)

I suggest to update your PDF version, first and then see if it is solved....

else 

send the error message if any (as may be issues with outlook)
Check if you got space as some PDF doesnot open as required depending on size also


----------

